# Do You Use Special Glasses to Read on the Computer or Other Devices?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2014)

I just use over the counter readers for reading, as my eyesight has never been that bad.  When I do a lot of reading on the computer, it seems to really put strain on my eyes.  Do you use your prescription or OTC readers for the computer, do your eyes feel strained sometimes when doing a lot of reading?  Does anyone have special glasses specifically for computer use?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

I have varifocals - lower for up close, middle/upper for computer and distance.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2014)

I have 20:20 vision but I have to use readers for reading.  (I get 'em @ the  99¢ store.)

For the PC, I use them, but I can enlarge the type if I wish by holding down the Ctrl key & roll the mouse wheel
back and forth.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 25, 2014)

I only used glasses when I drove at night and sometimes during the day just to read signs that were too far in the distance for me to make out, but, these days, I don't sometimes pull out a magnifying glass to read some print on bottles.    If anything, I push the books further away from my face when I'm reading a book.  I do have a week eye muscle though and don't use both eyes at the same time, when I watch tv or do most other task, I used to go for eye therapy for this, but kids will be kids and I got tired of the long trip each week from Westchester into Manhattan every week.  Tried working on it at home, it's just easier to use either or and live with it.  LOL. 

Short answer, no, I don't use glasses to read on the pc or other devices.  I swear I don't talk this much in real life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2014)

Falcon, I have my text at 125% setting at all times, and I don't like to blow the words up any more, because then it doesn't fit on the screen and you have to start scrolling sideways to read a paragraph.

April, this gal at work had laser surgery on one eye only for reading, they said that she would use one for reading and the other for seeing other things.   It was funny to watch her at work, because she'd stand there squinting and covering one eye trying to see something.  She never read that much better either, because she would usually get numbers wrong when copying them, etc.  It's been years since I had an eye exam, but the doc said my vision was close to 20/20, and I should just stick with the readers.  He said they would never do lasik on me with my sight at the time.  I swear, I'm not such a chatterbox in real life! layful:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2014)

SEA, I never blow it up THAT large.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 25, 2014)

LOL, Sea, At age 14, I had one surgery to have my eye muscle tightened, when that didn't work and I overheard discussion of possible more surgery to stop my eye from wondering sideways, I also was engaged by another older kid that was telling me they'd had three surgeries to no avail.  So I told them don't even think about putting me under again, that's when they said they would recommend the therapy sessions plus sent me home with all these gadget for me to use in my spare time while I was home.  As if I had spare time as a teenager.  Nope, I had better things to do like getting my nails and other girl stuff to do.  Those eye exercises made my eyes water too much, but, I really should have put the effort in silly me.  The lazy eye isn't noticeable to others unless I get really tired and just start talking to people while looking at them with the side eye.  Bwaaaaaahahaha.  Don't laugh.  LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

I also put my computer at 125%.  I had 20/20 vision until I hit that magic age - 40.  My closeup vision got worse and worse but has levelled out now. I have a really strong prescription for the closeup portion of my glasses.  Didn't need lenses for distance until I was 48.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 25, 2014)

Last I checked my pc is set at 100 or 95%  I'll take a look if I can remember where to look, since I stopped using ie, the toolbar changed and it no longer sits in the same spot where I can just check it.  that or i'm going blind.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 25, 2014)

Now I know why I don't have that button to adjust by percent anymore, my settings have changed to pixels or some such thing, I have a headache.  I can't do any more reading on what screwed up my settings, I need to be relaxed for my cardio test tomorrow.  LOL.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 25, 2014)

I did have reading glasses until about a month ago and got real glasses


----------



## Shirley (Nov 25, 2014)

I have prescription computer glasses. I have regular glasses for everything else.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I also put my computer at 125%. I had 20/20 vision until I hit that magic age - 40. My closeup vision got worse and worse but has levelled out now. I have a really strong prescription for the closeup portion of my glasses. Didn't need lenses for distance until I was 48.




I have mine set at 150. Why squint and struggle? Also I use OTC magnifying readers for the pc and for reading books as well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2014)

Like Shirley, I had single-vision prescription glasses, set to focus clearly at arm's length 
away, just for the computer.  Single-vision glasses aren't very expensive.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 26, 2014)

chic said:


> I have mine set at 150. Why squint and struggle? Also I use OTC magnifying readers for the pc and for reading books as well.



I'm good with 125, but if I'm reading tiny print like on a medicine bottle I need a magnifying glass.  One of the reasons I LOVE my kindle is I can set the text to a comfortable size.  I find reading a paper book difficult now.  I'm reading one now since it isn't an ebook but I really wanted to read it.  But it's a struggle.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2014)

I am long-sighted, so I have specs for distance..and readers which I use for the computer


----------



## Lee (Nov 26, 2014)

I wear contacs for distance viewing so if I want to see small print and am wearing lenses I must use cheater readers.


----------



## pchrise (Nov 26, 2014)

Glasses do not help. Cant see no matter what, one reason not on here much. Got yelled at for bold the text.  I did not pass any reading charts.  I did notice ads on this chat for glasses sorry guys not buying.


----------

